# Good deal on new Glock



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

I just got back from a Gun show in Richmond, VA with a good friend. He was looking for a Sig P226 and I wanted my G19. We looked all over and I had asked several other dealers about the price I wanted and got nowhere. Finally we found a guy that's actually from very close to us and he asked if we were both looking to buy today... I got my Glock 19 with adjustable sights for $510 out the door. My friend got his P226 for $740 otd. Both of us saved a good deal over what we had found anywhere else and are very happy with the deal. Here's a few pics.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice addition, and congrats on the purchase. :smt023


----------



## Gringoloco (Jan 12, 2009)

You picked that up for a good deal, they go for about $540ish out the door in my area. I will be picking up my GLOCK 19 shortly.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Congratulations! Yeah...you got a good deal on the G19. That's what they go for around here.


----------



## MavsX (Jan 19, 2009)

good work man. That G19 looks great. $510 sounds like a great price. I'm jealous.


----------



## perchjerk (Feb 5, 2009)

i got my NIB g19 OD at a gunshow for 442! after tax it was 470 something!


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

I got my G19 for right around $500 after tax. But that was five months ago. The same shop now sells it for $585. Sounds like you got a good deal.


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

About $525 with night sites and stuff here. So you didnt do bad at all.


----------



## Dr.Lu (Feb 20, 2009)

the demand now for a G19 in my area is very high ..one shop was askin for 575 and they had to order since none were in stock. Another shop i went to had it for 610 and that G19 was the one with 10 round mags!! unbelievable . Of course this doesnt factor in the 6% tax South FL that you have to add on top


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

I just got a g30sf with night sights and 2 10 round clips and whatever else it comes with for $622 with tax.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Brevard said:


> I just got a g30sf with night sights and 2 10 round *clips* and whatever else it comes with for $622 with tax.


Are the clips to keep your hair out of your eyes while you shoot?

:smt033


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

That's a good price.. The glocks are $540 here before tax tag and title.


----------

